# WoW FPS Probleme



## nightmoon582 (29. November 2010)

Hallo,


ich hab gestern mal WoW auf meinem neuen Leptop installiert und musste feststellen, dass ich nur 15-25fps ( beim leveln ) habe oO Woran kann das liegen ? ( Die Grafikeinstellung ist auf "mittel" )

Ich hab schon alles ausprobiert : repair.exe // die Ordner gelöscht , aber nichts hat geholfen =(

Hardware vom Leptop ist :

18,4 Zoll
2x Readon HD 5870 - CrossfireX
8Gb Ram
Intel Core i7 - 740QM | 1,73 - 2,93Ghz
Windows 7 Prof. 64bit

Wär Super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte 

( Ins WoW Forum kann ich leider nicht posten, es kommt immer : Posting is currently restricted on this forum )

mfg

Nightmoon


----------



## MagicBl4d3 (29. November 2010)

2 5870er? 8gb ram? in nem Laptop? wieviel hat der bitte gekostet?


----------



## nightmoon582 (29. November 2010)

Nur *hust* 1800 ^^ 

Aber des is ja egal ^^ mich würde halt interessieren warum ich nur sowenig FPS habe =(


----------



## Caps-lock (29. November 2010)

Laptop *hust*
Läuft irgendwas anderes auch schlecht?
Ansonsten lad dir mal nen Grafikkarten Benchmark runter.
Sowas wie 3D Mark etc und poste das Ergebnis . Dann kann man sehen ob die Graka läuft oder nicht.


----------



## nightmoon582 (29. November 2010)

Hab gerade mal 3DMark Vantage drüber laufen lassen und das kam raus :

http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/9294/3dmark.jpg

Einstellungen : 

http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/9625/einstellungenw.jpg


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. November 2010)

Die CPU is ja mal witzig.

Nein im Ernst schick das Teil zurück, wie kann man so verrückt sein und so ein Notebook kaufen. Schätzungsweise 1h Akkulaufzeit. Ich empfehle dir einen Standpc zum Gamen auf dem Niveau, wenn du sagst Mobilität wäre dir wichtig, dann kann ich dir das nicht glauben, weil das Notebook ist alles aber sicherlich nicht wirklich mobil.


----------



## nightmoon582 (29. November 2010)

Wie soll ich das nun verstehen ? : CPU ist ja mal witzig ? ^^

Nope der Leppi bleibt bei mir  Basta . Thema erledigt !

Zurück zum eigenlichen Thema ... 

Woran kann dann die niedrige fps liegen ?


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. November 2010)

nightmoon582 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das nun verstehen ? : CPU ist ja mal witzig ? ^^
> 
> Nope der Leppi bleibt bei mir  Basta . Thema erledigt !
> 
> ...



Pff, Wenn bei der CPU in WoW 4 Kerne ausgelastet werden taktet die max. auf 2,0 GHz hoch, die 2,93GHz gelten nur wenn ein Kern ausgelastet wird.

Möglichkeiten
1. Dein PC ist mit irgendwelchen Programmen zugemüllt wie Antivirenscanner etc. die schon am Anfang auf dem Pc drauf waren
-> Windwos neuinstallieren

2. Die CPU hat irgendein Problem und taktet entweder gar nicht hoch oder was weiß ich
-> Im Taskmanager WoW mal nur 2 Kerne zuweisen

3. Der Laptop hat en Macken
-> Zurückschicken

4. WoW spackt rumm
-> mit leben

MfG

(Natürlich müsst die CPU trotzdem stark genug sein, immerhin hab ich zu Wotlk 3.1 Zeiten mal auf nem 1,6GHz Singlecore gezockt (- ca 20 FPS )


----------



## nightmoon582 (29. November 2010)

Hab nun in einem anderen Forum den Tipp bekommen mal Fraps im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen, gemacht getan : 60 fps xD selbst unter Ultra =)

So kann ich leben *g*  Aufs Leppi hab ich 4 Jahre Garantie


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. November 2010)

nightmoon582 schrieb:


> Hab nun in einem anderen Forum den Tipp bekommen mal Fraps im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen, gemacht getan : 60 fps xD selbst unter Ultra =)
> 
> So kann ich leben *g*  Aufs Leppi hab ich 4 Jahre Garantie



-.- Hättest du uns gesagt, dass du Fraps benutzt wäre das ja eindeutig gewesen :/


----------



## nightmoon582 (29. November 2010)

Nee ^^ mir wurde geraten Fraps im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen um zu schauen ob die fps dort auch so niedrig ist. Nachdem ich es installiert habe sowie im Hintergrund Laufen lassen habe ging die fps auch 60 ! Selbst nachdem ich alles von niedrig auf Ultra hochgeschraubt habe


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. November 2010)

Das kann eigentlich nur mit der CPU und der AUslastung zusammenhängen aber naja egal, könntest du mir mal schreiben welches Forum des war?


----------



## AcJoker (29. November 2010)

OT: Darf man mal nach der genauen Modellbezeichnung des Laptops fragen? Hersteller?


----------



## nightmoon582 (29. November 2010)

Also der Leptop ist von Schenker ( mysn) P800  http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?userid=030i4o2dinwbgc7j18221e8a15edd804go5a4emo6ah4n15o4w&KategorienOrder=010;020;010;070&bestellnr=adnw0010


----------



## Undo (29. November 2010)

also ich würd mal checken, ob in der windows energie einstellung die prozessorleistung auf maximum eingestell ist. (profil höchstleistung )

laptops benutzen oft energiesparoptionen, die die taktfrequenz herunterdrosseln um strom zu sparen.

vielleicht hilfts ja ^^


----------



## AcJoker (29. November 2010)

nightmoon582 schrieb:


> Nur *hust* 1800 ^^



Ich komme bei deinen Angaben auf min. 2240€ ...


----------



## Dagonzo (30. November 2010)

nightmoon582 schrieb:


> Hab nun in einem anderen Forum den Tipp bekommen mal Fraps im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen, gemacht getan : 60 fps xD selbst unter Ultra =)
> 
> So kann ich leben *g*  Aufs Leppi hab ich 4 Jahre Garantie





nightmoon582 schrieb:


> Nee ^^ mir wurde geraten Fraps im Hintergrund laufen zu lassen um zu schauen ob die fps dort auch so niedrig ist. Nachdem ich es installiert habe sowie im Hintergrund Laufen lassen habe ging die fps auch 60 ! Selbst nachdem ich alles von niedrig auf Ultra hochgeschraubt habe


Also wenn, wie du Eingangs geschrieben hast, nur 15-25fps gehabt hättest, dann wäre sicherlich ein deutliches Ruckeln zu merken gewesen. Gerade dann wenn es unter 20FPS absinkt. Das merkt man sowohl mit als auch ohne Fraps. Mich wunderts das im Spiel nur so wenig FPS angezeigt werden. Diese Anzeige gilt als absolut zuverlässig. Ich habe auch noch von keinem gehört oder gelesen das diese Anzeige falsche Werte liefert.



AcJoker schrieb:


> Ich komme bei deinen Angaben auf min. 2240€ ...


Rechnest du in Dollar oder einer anderen Währung?


----------



## Resch (30. November 2010)

Hä ? Fraps sagt dir du hast 60 FPS und nur weil dir WoW sagt, dass du nur 20 FPs hast es aber (wenn es wirklich 60FPS sind) zu 100% flüssig ist fragst du nach?^^

Wenn mir WoW 1FPS anzeigen würde und ich keinen einzigen Ruckler merke wäre mir das egal.

Ach und bezüglich der Aussage, dass die WoW ingame Anzeige 100% funzt, bei mein Kumpel wird auch immer nur 12-13 FPS angezeigt läuft aber absolut flüssig, was ja ca 25-35 FPS vorraussetzt.


----------



## nightmoon582 (30. November 2010)

Also man konnte schon zocken, aber es gab schon viele Rückler ( die ganze Zeit ! )

Ich hab keine Anhung, woran es nun gelau lag, aber jetzt geht alles wunderbar =)

@AcJoker:

1800 

http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/1820/leppi.jpg


----------



## Kaldreth (30. November 2010)

Naja dann hat sich das Problem anderweitig erledigt sicherlich war nicht fraps der Grund dafür!

Schließlich zeigt dir fraps auch nur die fps an und mehr macht es auch nicht! Sehr komisch das Ganze!


----------



## AcJoker (30. November 2010)

nightmoon582 schrieb:


> Aufs Leppi hab ich 4 Jahre Garantie






nightmoon582 schrieb:


> @AcJoker:
> 
> 1800
> 
> http://img835.images.../1820/leppi.jpg




4 Jahre Garantie kosten 320€ aufpreis.
Dazu noch mal 137€ für Win7 Prof. 64bit.
Und bei dem Preis hätte ich auch noch 24€ übrig gehabt für´s große W-Lan Paket bzw. 56€ für SSD als Systemplatte, das aber nur am Rande.


----------



## Klos1 (30. November 2010)

Blut schrieb:


> Pff, Wenn bei der CPU in WoW 4 Kerne ausgelastet werden taktet die max. auf 2,0 GHz hoch, die 2,93GHz gelten nur wenn ein Kern ausgelastet wird.



Das ist aber ein Fall, der bei keinem Spiel der Welt eintreten wird, im Moment. Und bei Wow schon 10mal nicht.


----------

